# Jack For Rear Slide



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

i am new here but i have been looking at this website sense i bought my outback.i used a truck jack and welded a big washer to a 1/2" black irn pipe and then i welded it to the jack. i can crank it gently with a screw driver. works great.


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

here is another pic.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

That'll work!


----------

